# any prayin peoples out there...



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hey all... i got some bad news this morning... my man got in a pretty bad wreck this morning after he got off school givin somebody a ride home. he's in the ICU cuts n scrapes n a small bleed in the brain. few broken bones. not real sure of the whole extent yet but we're hopeful. he was ejected from his car and slid about 500 ft so thank God he's still alive just a little help along the way would be so appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

sending my prayers your way. God bless him!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope he is OK... Prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Omg I so sorry all my thoughts and prayers are with you. Please keep us posted. Keep your head up and hope for the best and I will too.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

im prayin girl! be strong


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im not a praying person, but i'll be thinking about your husband and i hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Whoa.Sorry to hear beccaboo..Hope he'll be ok..Will mosdef send a prayer his way. Hope all is ok


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

well so far so good. he is stable and they sent him to surgery around 2. its now 5:30 and we just got an update- 2 more hours in the OR. Stitched his scalp back together and his ear back together and headed for another ct scan. broken shoulder blade a few fingers a bone in his face n some road rash. we'll know more when they let him wake up...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

My prayers are with you ALL Becca ....... ~HUGS~


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thoughts and good vibes being sent your way becca, we are all hear for you


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Prayer sent and sending you and your husband good vibes


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Prayers your way and remember who the real MD is...DOG spelled backwards!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your boyfriend. Keep us posted!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

they're trying to slowly wean him off the vent now. they were trying to take him off pain meds adn sedatives all together to wake him up after his surgery to check the neuro extent of the injury but by the time things started finally wearing off this morning all he would do is wiggle around in bed... not good for havin a fractured C2 and a collar on and lord only knows what else. have an MRI this morning to check out the back more. eyes checked out ok yesterday. doctors say the fractures in the hand can be fixed by splinting and hopefully the neck fracture will resolve itself just by wearing the collar 6-ish weeks. hopefully they figure out somethin just as manageable for the scapula too... so now the main question that remains is how is the real Mikey... and the answer continues to elude us... for now.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that sounds terrible, i hope the MRI comes back good, that is so scary.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> they're trying to slowly wean him off the vent now. they were trying to take him off pain meds adn sedatives all together to wake him up after his surgery to check the neuro extent of the injury but by the time things started finally wearing off this morning all he would do is wiggle around in bed... not good for havin a fractured C2 and a collar on and lord only knows what else. have an MRI this morning to check out the back more. eyes checked out ok yesterday. doctors say the fractures in the hand can be fixed by splinting and hopefully the neck fracture will resolve itself just by wearing the collar 6-ish weeks. hopefully they figure out somethin just as manageable for the scapula too... so now the main question that remains is how is the real Mikey... and the answer continues to elude us... for now.


I really feel for you, and I hope everything comes back good. more thoughts and love comin your way.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my prayers are going straight to the top.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Holy crud, I really hope he will be a walking miracle sooner rather than later. I will pray for you and your family right now Becca.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

he's wigglin everything- tried crawlin outta bed today. opened his eyes for a second and looked like he wanted to pull out the tubes in his mouth... poor lil thing has had restraints on since he got here... but all he wanted to do was scratch a lil itch by his eye. he so cute just like a little kid. he's been coughin up lotsa gunk outta lungs so more work but he's come so so far already and makin awesome progress!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

glad to hear things are going better


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great to hear the outlook is positive!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

that seriously made my day. i don't even care bout his stupid mom now


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

They had him off the ventilator a few hours this morning and he was opening his eyes and talking!!! won't be long adn we won't even need that machine. his mind is still back in his teenage yrs... told his brother he couldn't have been in a car wreck he doesn't even drive yet... a few other things he said were givin him an idea of the timeframe he thinks he's in. regardless- he's doin awesome. has another surgury wednesday to put pins in fingers and maybe open up his scalp again to get rid of infection but other than that my big guy is doin super super!!! lets just hope he members me when i go in to see him tonight


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

im still praying! God bless him, you and his family!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Holly cow! Im so sorry your going through this. I've been there and its hard but if you stay positive, even when it doesnt seem like it, it helps. Im glad he's doing better and I'll keep him in my prayers that he gains back his memory


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

glad to hear the progress and hope it keeps coming!!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ok its been a few days but this is by far the best update of em all. all his tubes are out he's breathing on his own. eating drinking talking joking and moving by his lil lonesomes. still needs help gettin outta bed but thats to be expected. surgery yesterday to fix his head and hand and went well, now just keep gettin better n then get home. he remembers me and most everything about life pre-wreck still a little fuzzy about some things. at least he's stopped pulling at things and trying to escape. he still wants his cigarettes tho  i was spending so much time with him tho and not with my pups i think i gave em separation anxiety  my poor babies. hoepfully soon life will be back to normal.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i am so glad that things are going better and that he's recovering so quickly!!! Poor puppies, haha!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad to read he is coming along so quickly Becca thats wonderful ....... Don't worry your 4 legged babies are forgiving ....


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! he got discharged from the hospital yesterday. last night was good. had a friend come up to help me watch him while i cleaned  she even brought me a bag of dog food  anyhow some of his family came up to see him last night and he loved it. he's remembering lots more even just after being home. slept the whole night thru and hasn't had any major pain (ty percocet!!!). his friends came over from wyo-tech today to try to fix up the broke down camaro in the garage n somebody else from the school offered to get any parts needed for free. so far so good. clean durning nap time. walk dogs during nap time. they missed him so much they really won't let him outta their site. even lay on him any time he even sits anywhere. it's so good havin him home again... but now i actually gotta cook n literally feed him  good mommy training i suppose  thanks for all the prayers!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeaaaa I'm so glad to hear you guys are doing better. Keep you head up girl it'll just get better from hear more good wishes comin your way.:woof:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ty 

p.s. love the blonde on ur sig


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:Thanks it so me:woof::woof:


----------

